# H-AS Review and Blood Test Results



## Tysdon (Jan 8, 2016)

First off, I have contacted H-AS privately before this posting and have been assured by H-AS that I did in fact receive the right product and that this is indicative of their quality of gear all around, take that for what you will.

For some background information on these results I have been on H-AS Test E and Mast E for about 3 months now. For the last 2 months I have been on 900mg Test E and 400mg Mast E. 

As you can see, the Testosterone levels and the Estradiol levels are FAR below what is expected for someone taking 900mg/w. To add on top of that, my AST and ALT levels (liver values) are elevated meaning there is a chance that the Masteron isn't actually Mast but something cheaper, possibly Stanozolol. For those that don't know, Mast is unalkylated so it poses no undue stress to the liver and it shouldn't elevate your liver enzymes.

As far as customer service goes, H-AS is top notch and they've always treated me amazingly whenever I've had any kind of issue. However, the proof is in the pudding and based on these blood tests and how I "feel" (which doesn't actually mean jack shit by the way for all you dudes who "feel" strong on what you're taking and use that as evidence its good.) I can't say I will be reordering from H-AS.  

The positive, is that H-AS has clean gear (never had any swelling or pain) and they have at least some real shit in their bottles so you aren't getting anything completely bunk. 


I want to be clear that I am not attacking H-AS. I have nothing to gain from tarnishing their reputation and I really don't care about this going any farther than this thread, however, because there are so few blood tests out there, I felt I had a responsibility to the community to give some real actual evidence based feedback on a source. So before any of you reading this come into this thread with your bullshit about H-AS being the greatest and how I'm a liar, post your own fuckin blood test and show me I'm wrong.  I've noticed a trend on this forum where people get called "bro" in a few emails and get their gear in 4 days and then act like that buys some sort of loyalty. Shit, if I knew it was that easy to fool some of you I'd open my own damn shop and sell diluted oil all day. Starting spending the 60 dollars (YES, SIXTY DOLLARS) on a blood test and find out if your shit is real/fake/diluted/etc. and stop sources from promising one thing and delivering another. 


That being said, if anyone knows of any SOLID, and LEGIT sources on this board, please PM me. And yes I will be doing blood tests on whoever I use next as well. It's downright irresponsible (for your own health, and for the community's sake) for you not to.


----------



## woodmn (Jan 16, 2016)

I suspected this was happening with H-AS. I've been pinning 100mg eod Tren Ace and 100mg eod tren hex. Sides have been non existant, which is not expected at this dosage. The hex is at $90 which is premium a price point. Like Dyston, just looking for a solid source with good gear. I don't mind paying for it.


----------



## Xsbobber (Jan 16, 2016)

For your dose of 900mg per week 3445 is a pretty respectable number. Also what was your pinning schedule and protocol you ran for these bloods? Also are you not on an AI?


----------



## Lang (Jan 17, 2016)

Thanks for posting these. I have been "feeling" stronger, seeing results, but this is my umteenth cycle... I most likely wont do levels, but I will take this info into consideration. Again Thanks.


----------



## Millslane (Jan 18, 2016)

I'm getting my bloods done in 3 weeks it will be the last week of a 12 week  cycle.  I will post my bloods when I get them. I am hoping the results are good because there gear was definitely smooth no pip whatsoever, and customer service is top notch...

the little big guy!!


----------



## Ddunn459 (Jan 18, 2016)

Thank you brother for that information. I think it's the right thing to do to help all our brothers who are into gear.


----------



## h-as.pharma (Feb 4, 2016)

3445 is not a bad result, what number do you suppose to?


----------



## Tysdon (Feb 29, 2016)

Xsbobber said:


> For your dose of 900mg per week 3445 is a pretty respectable number. Also what was your pinning schedule and protocol you ran for these bloods? Also are you not on an AI?



Pinning schedule is Mon and Friday. half monday / half friday. I am not on an AI. Despite what many think and is popular opinion, I do not run an AI unless I start getting sides. Estrogen has a lot of benefits that people like to ignore/discount.


----------



## Tysdon (Mar 1, 2016)

Millslane said:


> I'm getting my bloods done in 3 weeks it will be the last week of a 12 week  cycle.  I will post my bloods when I get them. I am hoping the results are good because there gear was definitely smooth no pip whatsoever, and customer service is top notch...
> 
> the little big guy!!



Hey man did you ever get those bloods?


----------



## Millslane (Mar 14, 2016)

Anyone else have  any problems getting labels from h-as.pharma?

the little big guy!!


----------



## Mkopsi (Apr 16, 2016)

Can some one explain how we are figuring the math on this because that seems like a legit number to me ???


----------



## nbhuge (May 18, 2016)

A number of 3445 total Testosterone is actually about 3 times higher than the maximum range number of 1197.  So the math says that 3445 is actually an EXTREMELY HIGH number, especially for 900mg/week.  I'm about to run 1500mg/week and now I make rethink that dose according to these labs.  I may have to back off a touch.  Just thought I'd weigh in.  The math is there and is irrefutable.  I think that's a great number but if you'd like higher levels try to pin EOD or even ED.  SMASH WEIGHTS! nbhuge


----------

